# tt-33



## polski21 (Jun 27, 2006)

hey everyone i just joined the forum. i hope everyone is doing well. i gotta question about the tt-33. i shot it before at the range. it had alot of kickback but it was really powerful. im kind of a rookie when it comes to guns so bare with me. what you guys think of it for self-defense? and how much does it cost? also what kind of amo does it use.

thank you


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The TT33 was introduced in the 30's and was the first non-US semi auto to utilize the colt self cocking design. Chambered for the 7.62x25 soviet Tokarev round. This was the first semi auto pistol to be chambered for a bottle necked round. It operated on recoil single action and was fed by a 8 round single stack magazine. the Soviets claimed effective range to 50 meters, but in reality you are lucky to connect at 30 meters. On the down side it was heavy at close to 2.5 pounds loaded, and long at close to 8 inches over all length. It saw heavy use by the Soviets in WWII.

Variants include:
The Chinese Type-54 which can be distinguished from the Soviet origional by serrations on the slide and by the Chinese markings on the pistol grip (the Soviet weapon had a star in the center of the pistol grip). The Soviet TT33 had alternate narrow and wide vertical cuts, whereas the Type-51 and Type-54 had uniform narrow markings, to aid gripping the slide when manually cocking the weapon.

The TT33 had no manual safety but the hammer could be locked at half-cock and the weapon was normally carried around with a round in the chamber, much like the half cock notch on a 1911.

Production of the weapon in the USSR stopped around the mid 50's, but continued in other Communist countries. The pistol was widely used by VC and NVA officers during the Vietnam conflict.

Thats the basic history, and no I don't have anything better to do in my spare time that to learn about old military arms.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly the TT-33s were going for like $500+. The Chinese copies may be more affordable.

I have a CZ-52 in 7.62 Tokarev (like $150 in excellent cond, before transfer and shipping). Hot little round. I like my CZ-52 a lot. Surplus ammo is pretty plentiful (if you don't mind cleaning corrosive), and there's not much more kick than some of the 9 mms I've shot.

As far as defense: it's a small bullet moving really fast, and, as such, there is a pretty valid argument for it having pretty significant over-penetration characteristics. That's what got it kicked out of my nightstand once I got my .357 (yeah, yeah, I know... same case, but I load it with .38s for home protection). While 7.62x25 packs a lot of energy because of those little necked rounds with a lot of powder behind them, the small bullet may pass right through a target with limited "stopping power". This can be countered by shot-placement. Even a .25ACP is deadly in the right spot. However, for the money, I'd recommend something more conventional.

I collect old military guns in addition to my hunting, and I wouldn't mind finding a TT-33, but they are going to be pretty pricey in any condition. If you like the round, have somebody transfer a CZ-52 in... just beware that it, like many old guns, has its quirks. IMO, the TT-33 is really more of a collector gun than a practical one.

BTW: If you saw one for sale, and decide you don't want it, let me know where it was. I never see 'em, and I'd like to add one to my collection some day.


----------

